# deltron dc 3000 Clear



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

just got some of this clear and i was woundering how good of a clear is it, i haved used HOK DuPont but never PPG. can some tell me should i go with it or not and whats the mix ratio to this clear


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ppg is good shit

deltron is pretty damn good in my opinion more for production type applications i think but deltron quality is good inmy experiences


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

kool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

It has a funny texture if it's not baked


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 2 2009, 10:32 AM~14959093
> *It has a funny texture if it's not baked
> *


and if its not baked the cut n buff will take care of it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

if u know,then don't ask what it's like :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 2 2009, 11:40 AM~14959169
> *if u know,then don't ask what it's like :uh:
> *


ha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

think thats a fast clear, wouldnt do a complete with that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know about the 3000, but I used the DCU 2002 the other day for the first time, and that clear slicked out nice and flat without baking.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 2 2009, 01:18 PM~14960157
> *I don't know about the 3000, but I used the DCU 2002 the other day for the first time, and that clear slicked out nice and flat without baking.
> *


2002 is one of the best high solids clears out there,PPG reps say july of next year it will be discontinued. :angry:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14959750
> *think thats a fast clear, wouldnt do a complete with that
> *


 :yes: It originally was marketed for collision shops,just small repairs,not completes.They might have changed that now though,I haven't used it in years(because I didn't like it).
It was said to have that fucked up texture to match foriegn OEM finishes,but that could be the rep buillshitting too. :uh:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

dc 3000 is a velocity clear for high production body shops, it mixes 4:1 it uses hardener DCH 3085, 3095, 3098 FLASH TIME IS 3-5min as opposed to the 10-15min flash time of the DCU 2002 air dry time is [email protected] degrees so here in texas it will dry in about 45min it is meant to be baked @ 140 degrees for 9min that velocity for ya.
if you are painting a fender on a 2008 kia sorrenta make that ten fenders or bumpers in one day that is the clear for you.
if you painting a low low you barking up the wrong tree....gotta use the right tool for the job.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Sep 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14966397
> *dc 3000 is a velocity clear for high production body shops, it mixes 4:1 it uses hardener DCH 3085, 3095, 3098 FLASH TIME IS 3-5min as opposed to the 10-15min flash time of the DCU 2002 air dry time is [email protected] degrees so here in texas it will dry in about 45min it is meant to be baked @ 140 degrees for 9min that velocity for ya.
> if you are painting a fender on a 2008 kia sorrenta  make that ten fenders or bumpers in one day that is the clear for you.
> if you painting a low low you barking up the wrong tree....gotta use the right tool for the job.
> *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14962978
> *2002 is one of the best high solids clears out there,PPG reps say july of next year it will be discontinued. :angry:
> *


Pickin up my gallon today!! :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

VERY GOOD INFO THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I have used dc 4000 it is bada$$ very pricey but it's what you want for completes


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

DC 3000 works great for motorcycles and lowrider bikes as well !!


----------

